# RO or not to RO?



## Jop371 (15 Feb 2021)

Hi all,

I will be setting up an ADA 60p over the next month or so. I am coming from a marine background and therefore have a spare RO unit knocking around.

I can't decide what route to go down i.e. 100% remineralised RO water, RO water cut with tap water or just straight tap water. 

I've downloaded the water company test results for my area taken over the last 12 months but not too sure what I'm looking for. Any help/ opinions would be great!


----------



## Fred Dulley (15 Feb 2021)

Totally up to you. Not that it matters but your tap looks moderately soft, similar to mine. 
RO will be more costly and wasteful.
I'd personally stick to the tap water. Many folks do. The idea of using perfectly clean water via  RO and controlling what hardness you want is an attractive thought (the guys at Green Aqua do it this way) but really its not necessary for you.


----------



## Zeus. (15 Feb 2021)

Your water report show the [Fe ]and [Mn] varies quite a but over the year, which is fairly typical. No mention of the [Ca] and [Mg] just the total hardness, typical again of some water company's, so if after a specific Ca:Mg ratio its a stab in the dark - however most folk in the UK have much higher Ca then Mg levels.

The best tanks I have ever seen was at 'Green Aqua' was that because they use RO remineralised water or something else - dunno

Depends on your goals, I sure your tap will be fine for most plants, using RO has its cost but also cheaper to run if your tap water is soft. Plus coming from marine you already have the skills/equipment for producing and reminerlising.

I am moving soon and my present water is very hard and so is the water in new house. The house I'm getting has a bored hole, so I am planning to go down the RO route as certain plants I have issues with growing. Hard water is complex and very hard water is more complex. Most professional scapers use RO water unless they live in soft water areas.

Your call m8


----------



## Nick potts (15 Feb 2021)

As above, chances are your tap water would be perfectly fine, but remineralised RO removes any issues there might be and gives you total control.

I have very soft water, 70TDS out of the tap but still use 100% RO water remineralised to 120TDS for my main tank and 180TDS for my shrimp tanks.


----------



## Zeus. (15 Feb 2021)

Nick potts said:


> RO removes any issues there might be and gives you total control.



and IMO, that is why 'Green Aqua' tanks are so good, seeing them was a 'game changer'. H. pin always gets pinholes in old leaves in my tanks, then fail/dies at the same time of year and the only thing that has changed/not in my control is the tap water.


----------



## Nick potts (15 Feb 2021)

Zeus. said:


> and IMO, that is why 'Green Aqua' tanks are so good, seeing them was a 'game changer'. H. pin always gets pinholes in old leaves in my tanks, then fail/dies at the same time of year and the only thing that has changed/not in my control is the tap water.


I have only ever tried H. pin in tap water and it just didn't grow at all, seemed to slowly melt away (tried at least 3 times). May have to try a bit now i use RO only.


----------



## Zeus. (15 Feb 2021)

Nick potts said:


> I have only ever tried H. pin in tap water and it just didn't grow at all, seemed to slowly melt away (tried at least 3 times). May have to try a bit now i use RO only.


@Konrad Michalski sells some good stuff on a frequent basis


----------



## Jop371 (15 Feb 2021)

Nick potts said:


> As above, chances are your tap water would be perfectly fine, but remineralised RO removes any issues there might be and gives you total control.
> 
> I have very soft water, 70TDS out of the tap but still use 100% RO water remineralised to 120TDS for my main tank and 180TDS for my shrimp tanks.



What product do you use for your remineralisation? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick potts (15 Feb 2021)

Jop371 said:


> What product do you use for your remineralisation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I currently use jbl aquadur.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (15 Feb 2021)

Following Darrel’s advice I’ve been using mostly rainwater with a bit of tap and it seems to be working very well. Ok, I’m only using easy to grow plants and moss but they’re growing like mad and the shrimps have increased in numbers a lot. I think I had a couple of Cory eggs the other day as well.


----------

